# Trolling Motor for my Boat?



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a 2012 Sea Hunt Ultra 211 and I'm wanting to put a trolling motor on it. What size should I go with? Trollingmotor.net recommends 80lb thrust for boats up to 4,000lbs. Dry weigh on mine is 2,300, maybe more since it has a tower, so I would guess loaded with gas, gear and peeps it would probably easily top that weight. If so, they recommend a 36V unit. I would appreciate any input from anyone having experience with a trolling motor on a comparable sized boat. Also, who would you recommend for purchase and installation? Thanks.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A 24V should do fine as well. I would at least do a 71lb thrust motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

ill sell ya a 40 lb thrust stick plus a hundo battery brah....


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Like outboards go as big as you can.(36V) Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. 
That's a big boat and the T Top is going to act like a sail and catch a lot of wind.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Went to the 24v Minn Kota, 80#, on my Frontier 2104, it's worked out great. Don't have a t top, but tend to think you might need the 36v in the wind.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

make sure it reaches the water:thumbsup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a minn kota 101# thrust 36v - plenty of thrust for our 22' blue wave. I have never run the batteries down.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

a said:


> make sure it reaches the water:thumbsup:


I know! I was wandering if a 60" shaft would be long enough.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get as big as you can as the battery space allows. If you have room for 3 batteries get the biggest 36v TM you can afford. I have a 14' aluminum river boat with a 24v 70lb TM and wouldn't have it any other way unless I could go bigger.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

36v 101lb I-pilot... 54" shaft should be fine... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

If you decide to use it in the gulf go with the longest shaft possible.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea- 62" shaft is good for the gulf

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/minn-kota-trolling-motor-303521/


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Also get the quick release mounts for it (If avail)...


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, so what I've learned from everyone, is to go as big as possible, but the 24V 80lb may work if funds are limited. Next question is for recommendations on where to buy and have installed? My boat has no harness or any pre-wiring, so it will be somewhat labor intensive.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fox's Trolling Motor in Mobile 251 661-7033


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Get one with the 60" shaft


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

What batteries and onboard battery charger are you guys using with the trolling motors?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

For battery charger....I've started installing these. They have a good repore.
http://www.geniuschargers.com/

I've not had good luck with many brands, such as Guest and Minkota.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> For battery charger....I've started installing these. They have a good repore.
> http://www.geniuschargers.com/
> 
> I've not had good luck with many brands, such as Guest and Minkota.



Thanks, I'll check those out. I had a Minn Kota on my last boat and one bank went bad after about a year.


----------



## Ssoffcall (Oct 22, 2014)

*How is trolling motor working out?*

I have a Sea Hunt Ultra 225 and considering the same setup - interested in your thoughts...

Thanks


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a minn kota 101# 36v I'd be willing to part with.

PM me if interested


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Ssoffcall said:


> I have a Sea Hunt Ultra 225 and considering the same setup - interested in your thoughts...
> 
> Thanks


I went with the 24v 80lb 60" shaft ipilot, which is sufficient for my 211. 36V 101lb would of course be better. I was in 3 foot waves for 5 hours the other day with 10+mph winds and current running same direction. I was able to hold it fairly steady, but it took a 5-6 out of 10 on the power meter to keep it there. the anchor function is great, but with that kind of waves and wind, you will not keep it pin point accurate. If you're in mostly protected waters, then the 80lb would be sufficient for your 225, but I would lean to the 36V if you'll be mostly fishing in stronger current and unprotected waters (open bays or offshore).


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I have a minn kota 101# thrust 36v - plenty of thrust for our 22' blue wave. I have never run the batteries down.


X2----plenty power and batteries last 2-3 days if used on low speeds. run em wide open and they'll run down like all others. no girl too pretty, no horse too fast and no troll motor too powerful.


----------

